# New Arrival - Seiko Five Fathoms



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

For the last few weeks, I've been trying to make up my mind whether to get a blue or a black Seiko SNZH model. I tried to pan off the decision to you lot, and then finally made up my mind for a blue one. Amazon did the usual rocket delivery and it arrived yesterday.



Seiko5_SNZH53K1_01small by wotsch2, on Flickr

It really is rather nice and I'm very pleased with the decision for blue. The watch is chunky, feels very well-made and I'd say is astonishing value for money.

It's hard to photograph, especially outside with a phone, as the shiny surfaces reflect everything around. I'll try to take some better shots when I have time.



Seiko5_SNZH53K1_02small by wotsch2, on Flickr

I very much like the raised, slightly-domed crystal. The bezel (anti-clockwise only) is not quite up to the quality of the one on my Damasko, but it's not far off with a good precision feel to it.



Seiko5_SNZH53K1_03small by wotsch2, on Flickr

Just over 41mm across, it's nicely sized for my tastes. At 13mm thick, it sits quite high, but that's fine for this style of watch.



Seiko5_SNZH53K1_04small by wotsch2, on Flickr

Considering the price of the watch, the steel bracelet is very good - solid and well-made. I will be looking around for some other straps though. The watch looks to go well with a mesh (see here) or a nato (see here), but I'd be very happy to hear any other suggestions.

A very smart watch indeed with a great vintage feel to it. I'm chuffed.

Have a great Sunday!

-wotsch


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

(Oops - wrong forum. Could someone please move the thread to the Japanese area?)


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Have a look at some of Pavel's (Miterant) straps. They're lovely. He just made this one for me -





You can see more of his work here - http://www.thewatchf...pic=83364&st=15

Good choice the blue by the way!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks great. I agree that Blue was a good call... mainly because it doesn't seem too blue, if you know what I mean.


----------



## mariod (Feb 29, 2012)

Very beautiful watch, congrats!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I would have said black but that blue is cool, very cool. :thumbup:


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Here are a couple more snaps.

Showing the blue indoors where the watch looks a bit more blue than in the photos above (just after being in the sun, so also the hands are glowing a bit):



Seiko5_SNZH53K1_06small by wotsch2, on Flickr

and showing the hands and small dots on the indices glowing in dim light:



Seiko5_SNZH53K1_07small by wotsch2, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi Wotsch, I really like that, the blue was definitely a good choice, and I would also recommend one of pavel's hand made straps for it, I recently got one and they are very good quality.


----------

